# Pulse start?



## Mutt (Feb 11, 2006)

Got a question. Probably a dumb one.
Is a pulse start metal halide bulb better than a regular one? (I know that this will also dictate the ballast) Do they last longer or something? Also are the clear ones better than the coated? 

I am considering buying an MH for veg. and not using my conversion bulb on my HPS.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 23, 2006)

Funny question because i've got a 330 vac resistor next to me. I think Pulse start is, when you turn the light on, a resistor stores something like a couple thousand volts, I could be wrong, but don't think so. It contains such to create an arch of electricity from the ignitor to the bulb. This ignites the gas in the light.. I think. then the voltage drops to 110 or 220 and runs normal. Are they better than regular? I think Pulse start is regular. There is new shit now. I think it's those digital ballasts that give off a steady stream of electricity instead of pulses like most incadesant lights. I forget man... I used to be up on this. If you can, go digital. I know it's the wave of the future, not LCD yet, digital is cooler and cheaper in the long run. I don't know if this answers anything. 

When can i be a senior member? Sometimes I feel the senior members are the DEA. For some reason, I enjoy paranoia..... Is that why I'm not a senior member?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 23, 2006)

Let me begin by saying thank you eggman. No us Senior Members are not (I hope) DEA. We just have tons of posts. (which is wierd I figured it would be by the amount of rep, when I signed on).

LCD, if they figure that one out and work it out. GOD bless MJ cultivation  . The thought of isloated spectrums with minimal power consumption. Training, breeding, hell the whole indoor thing will change.

yeah, digital ballast is the way to go. but those regular ballasts are cheap as hell if you know how to wire em up.  . I just wanted to get the most bang (I mean light) for my buck. No bang or poof or crack or zap. hahahaha


----------

